# Cover for my book, thoughts appreciated



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the new cover for my novel. Any thoughts/suggestions appreciated.

(And yes, I am aware that this is my avatar, only much bigger and thus more visible.)


----------



## man63 (Jan 26, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Here's the new cover for my novel. Any thoughts/suggestions appreciated.
> 
> (And yes, I am aware that this is my avatar, only much bigger and thus more visible.)


The colors are interesting and nice. So where is this novel? Is it about DP?


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I can't see your avatar,lol. It's a cool picture though, what's the book about?


----------

